# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  فوری فوری فوری (رفع خطای http-proxy) در اندروید استادیو

## iran_sun99

با سلام خدمت دوستان
لطفا هرکسی میدونه این مشکل چطوری رفع میشه خواهشی که ازش دارم راهنمایی کنه شدیدا گیرم 
برنامه کار میکرده ویندوز عوض کردم اینطوری شد و هیچ برنامه دیگری هم نمیتونم import یا new کنم
Error:Connection timed out: connect. If you are behind an HTTP proxy, please configure the proxy settings either in IDE or Gradle.
یه دنیا ممنون از دوستان

هرکس راهنمایی کنه و مشکل حل بشه یه مبلغی به عنوان حق الزحمه پرداخت میشه

----------


## msroid

سلام

دقیق نمیدونم مشکلش چی میتونه باشه اما یکی از زمان هایی که این مشکلات پیش میاد زمانی هست که شما از یک فیلتر شکن داری استفاده میکنی.
کلا زمانی که اندروید استودیو باز باشه و از فیلتر شکن استفاده بشه این مشکلات به وجود میاد.
یکی دیگه از کارهایی که میشه کرد اینه که فولدر gradle. رو کات کنی و جایی نگهش داری و یه بار پروژه رو rebuild کنی. اگر درست شد که هیچی اگر نشد باز این فولدر رو برگردون سر جاش.
این فولدر رو داخل فولدر c:\users\your_computer_name میتونی پیدا کنی.

----------


## pbm_soy

مشکل شما کاملا مشخص است نرم افزار نمیتواند به سرور خودش وصل بشه 
یا اینترنت ندارید ویا خیلی کند است 
البته این نکته را باید بگم که اندروید استودیو از سرورهاي وابسته به گوگل استفاده میکند که بیشتر آنها ایران را تحریم کرده اند پس وقتی این نرم افزار میخواهد به آن سرورها وصل بشن جوابی نمیگیرند ویا اگر جواب هم بگیرند جواب درستی نیست 
بهترین کار اینه که v,p,n اجرا کنید ویا از قندشکنهای مناسب استفاده کنید 
توجه کنید اگر از قندشکن استفاده میکنید شاید مجبور بشید نرم افزار خودتون را تنظیم کنید

----------


## pbm_soy

موردی که یادم رفت 
اندروید استودیو پیش فرض از اینترنت استفاده میکند حتی این موضوع باعث کند شدن عملکرد برنامه میشود میتوان work offline. آنرا فعال کنید از طریق گزینه زیر 
Preferences -> Gradle -> Global Gradle Settings -> Offline work

----------


## alireza_866

دلیل محدود شدن دسترسی به jcenter هستش. البته از طرف isp های ایران

Caused by: org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpRe  questException: Could not GET 'https://jcenter.bintray.com/com/android/tools/build/gradle/1.1.1/gradle-1.1.1.pom'.
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpCl  ientHelper.performRequest(HttpClientHelper.java:72  )
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpCl  ientHelper.performRawGet(HttpClientHelper.java:58)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpCl  ientHelper.performGet(HttpClientHelper.java:62)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpRe  sourceAccessor.openResource(HttpResourceAccessor.j  ava:51)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpRe  sourceAccessor.openResource(HttpResourceAccessor.j  ava:34)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transfer.DefaultExter  nalResourceConnector.openResource(DefaultExternalR  esourceConnector.java:41)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transfer.ProgressLogg  ingExternalResourceAccessor.openResource(ProgressL  oggingExternalResourceAccessor.java:36)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.DefaultExte  rnalResourceRepository.getResource(DefaultExternal  ResourceRepository.java:63)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transfer.DefaultCache  AwareExternalResourceAccessor.getResource(DefaultC  acheAwareExternalResourceAccessor.java:75)
    at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.repositories.res  olver.DefaultExternalResourceArtifactResolver.down  loadStaticResource(DefaultExternalResourceArtifact  Resolver.java:90)
    ... 117 more
Caused by: org.apache.http.conn.HttpHostConnectException: Connect to jcenter.bintray.com:443 [jcenter.bintray.com/5.153.35.248, jcenter.bintray.com/159.122.18.156] failed: Connection timed out: connect
    at org.apache.http.impl.conn.DefaultHttpClientConnect  ionOperator.connect(DefaultHttpClientConnectionOpe  rator.java:151)
    at org.apache.http.impl.conn.PoolingHttpClientConnect  ionManager.connect(PoolingHttpClientConnectionMana  ger.java:353)
    at org.apache.http.impl.execchain.MainClientExec.esta  blishRoute(MainClientExec.java:380)
    at org.apache.http.impl.execchain.MainClientExec.exec  ute(MainClientExec.java:236)
    at org.apache.http.impl.execchain.ProtocolExec.execut  e(ProtocolExec.java:184)
    at org.apache.http.impl.execchain.RetryExec.execute(R  etryExec.java:88)
    at org.apache.http.impl.execchain.RedirectExec.execut  e(RedirectExec.java:110)
    at org.apache.http.impl.client.InternalHttpClient.doE  xecute(InternalHttpClient.java:184)
    at org.apache.http.impl.client.CloseableHttpClient.ex  ecute(CloseableHttpClient.java:82)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpCl  ientHelper.performHttpRequest(HttpClientHelper.jav  a:102)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpCl  ientHelper.executeGetOrHead(HttpClientHelper.java:  79)
    at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpCl  ientHelper.performRequest(HttpClientHelper.java:70  )
    ... 126 more
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
    at org.apache.http.conn.ssl.SSLConnectionSocketFactor  y.connectSocket(SSLConnectionSocketFactory.java:33  7)
    at org.apache.http.impl.conn.DefaultHttpClientConnect  ionOperator.connect(DefaultHttpClientConnectionOpe  rator.java:134)
    ... 137 more
معمولا تو کار با gradle مشکل از طرف isp های ایران هستش 
خودم چند بار با همین ارور مواجه شدم
اگه خودت با commend دستورات gradle اجرا کنی خطای پایین میبینی
* What went wrong:
A problem occurred configuring project ':Test'.
> Could not resolve all dependencies for configuration ':androidlib:classpath'.
   > Could not resolve com.android.tools.build:gradle:1.1.1.
     Required by:
         Test:androidlib:unspecified
      > Could not resolve com.android.tools.build:gradle:1.1.1.
         > Could not get resource 'https://jcenter.bintray.com/com/android/tools/build/gradle/1.1.1/gradle-1.1.1.pom'.
            > Could not GET 'https://jcenter.bintray.com/com/android/tools/build/gradle/1.1.1/gradle-1.1.1.pom'.
               > Connect to jcenter.bintray.com:443 [jcenter.bintray.com/5.153.35.248, jcenter.bintray.com/159.122.18.156] failed: Connection timed out: connect


راه حل؟
از یک repository دیگه به جز jcenter استفاده کنی
در این مورد می تونی از mavencentral() استفاده کنی 
(gradle-1.1.1.pom در mavencentral هم هستش)

----------


## ho3inamini

این راهنمایی برای من جواب داد. با اسفاده از v, p, n درست شد.

----------

